

Ariya Hidayat, "Fluid User Interface with Hardware Acceleration" - malandrew
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTHAn-nkQnI

======
malandrew
Slides: [https://speakerdeck.com/ariya/fluid-user-interface-with-
hard...](https://speakerdeck.com/ariya/fluid-user-interface-with-hardware-
acceleration)

